# Rear brake delete



## blackNyellow (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to be doing a rear brake delete on my foreman 500 so i can successfully install another axle paddle. I was wondering if anybody on here had any tips and advice to give me on what steps to take. I have read up on alot regarding shaving off the aluminum and what not then put paddle over drum. If anyone has IN DEPTH directions and/ or pics i would greatly appreciate it. THANKS ahead of time


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I just used a grinder with a cut off wheel. It looks ******* but it works. Lol.








I did grind the corners to round the hub out some and it looked a lot better. You'll want to replace the bearing after all the grinding.


----------



## blackNyellow (Jan 7, 2014)

so you just cut around the bolts from the back side of the drum? as for the bearing is it just a regular wheel bearing or does it have a specific name. looks rather simple to do, i really dont care about looks since i will have an axle paddle over it lmao. and not to sound like a dumbass, is it possible to have a step by step so i wont cut something im not supposed to lmao


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, just cut off everything on the outside of the mounting flange. The bearing is just the standard axle bearing. I replaced mine just to be sure none of those aluminum shavings got in there. I just clamped the thing is a vise and got after it. It's not hard at all. Sorry, no step by step.







here's a pic after I got it back together.


----------



## blackNyellow (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess once i start cutting into it then i will see whats going on. when you cut around mount, do you cut anything else to even out the space that the drum takes up? so that one side of the back rear axle isnt shorter then the other. it looks like in your pic that you have something there to replace that space. is that just part of the inside of the drum that you shaved down? and inbetween that is where the bearing goes right? i havent taken drum off so im just asking everything i can till i do, i appreciate the feedback


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You are right. You have to cut the drum down too.


----------



## blackNyellow (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks for the help, i will post when i get it off and cut down.


----------

